

Unlike Immigrants, Robots Will Permanently Drive Down Real Wages - cwan
http://modeledbehavior.com/2011/01/04/unlike-immigrants-robots-will-permanently-drive-down-wages/

======
danielson
Unless...

" _Sleep Dealer_ tells the story of a young _campensino_ named Memo whose DIY
radio draws unwanted attention from a U.S. military contractor. Fleeing to
Tijuana, Memo has implants placed in his body in order to become a 'node
worker' -- a Mexican laborer who, from south of the border, taps into a vast
network that operates robots located in the United States."
[http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/news/2008/01/sl...](http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/news/2008/01/sleep_dealer)

